# CHIA IS NOT WORTH IT ANYMORE



## Hardcore Games (Aug 6, 2021)

Some estimate that $200 billion in hard disks were sold to Chia miners. 

So running the calculator.  1PB can earn about $2.55 per hour which does not even cover the power to operate the servers let alone the capital costs.

All those old hard disks are likely to be flooding into fleabay soon


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> Some estimate that $200 billion in hard disks were sold to Chia miners.
> 
> So running the calculator.  1PB can earn about $2.55 per hour which does not even cover the power to operate the servers let alone the capital costs.
> 
> All those old hard disks are likely to be flooding into fleabay soon



and with horrible life expectancy to boot.  don't buy them unless they shared HWINFO screenshot of remaining life percent.  lol.  and even then prob not a good idea.

so much waste for little short term greed. humans are pathetic.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> HWINFO screenshot of remaining life percent


Which is a completely bogus made up number for hard drives.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Which is a completely bogus made up number for hard drives.



I suppose that is true, but wouldn't CHIA users show like 10% life remaining or something depending how hard they abused the drive, it could prove worthy for predicting in this specific scenario lifespan. As many CHIA used drives have been reported to die even within a few months of 24/7 use.  my 2TB SSD for example has a few years of heavy usage, and still shows 96% remaining life, but a CHIA drive i bet shows a lot lot less. i dunno. something to consider imo. i know its not perfect, but it still might help in this context.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I suppose that is true, but wouldn't CHIA users show like 10% life remaining or something depending how hard they abused the drive, it could prove worthy for predicting in this specific scenario lifespan. As many CHIA used drives have been reported to die even within a few months of 24/7 use. my 2TB SSD for example has a few years of heavy usage, and still shows 96% remaining life, but a CHIA drive i bet shows a lot lot less. i dunno. something to consider imo. i know its not perfect, but it still might help in this context.


Nope, programs that give a "life remaining" number are completely making that number up.

If you have an SSD, look at the TBW number and figure it drive life left yourself.  If it's a hard drive, as long as there aren't a large number of reallocated sectors, you're fine.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> Nope, programs that give a "life remaining" number are completely making that number up.
> 
> If you have an SSD, look at the TBW number and figure it drive life left yourself.  If it's a hard drive, as long as there aren't a large number of reallocated sectors, you're fine.



then why are there so many news articles on drives running Chia dying within a few months? or does Chia only use like large reallocated sectors hence the dying?


----------



## Steevo (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> then why are there so many news articles on drives running Chia dying within a few months? or does Chia only use like large reallocated sectors hence the dying?


News nomenclature for hard drives means solid state these days, they can’t be bothered with specifics.

Journalism is dying, they want pop up style articles for the clicks.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

First time even hearing about this, craziness.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I suppose that is true, but wouldn't CHIA users show like 10% life remaining or something depending how hard they abused the drive


For hard disks most don't even track usage really.



Steevo said:


> News nomenclature for hard drives means solid state these days, they can’t be bothered with specifics.
> 
> Journalism is dying, they want pop up style articles for the clicks.


Basically this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

Steevo said:


> News nomenclature for hard drives means solid state these days, they can’t be bothered with specifics.
> 
> Journalism is dying, they want pop up style articles for the clicks.











						Chia farming can reportedly ruin a 512GB SSD in 40 days
					

To recap, Chia uses a 'proof of space and time' model instead of 'proof of work' (Bitcoin) or 'proof of stake' (Etherium 2.0), which essentially means farmers---it...




					www.techspot.com
				




I'm not sure I agree with you, because I highly respect Hardware Unboxed as a company and Techspot is their website... and I have always found them to be good honest journalists. So I'm not sure I can agree here, meh


----------



## qubit (Aug 6, 2021)

Healthy HDDs are so critical for avoiding data loss, that I never buy a used one off a respectable retailer, let alone an abused one off some rando on fleabay. Especially so when it comes to the drives described by the OP. My advice is to avoid used drives like the plague. Same advice for SSDs.


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 6, 2021)

qubit said:


> Healthy HDDs are so critical for avoiding data loss, that I never buy a used one off a respectable retailer, let alone an abused one off some rando on fleabay. Especially so when it comes to the drives described by the OP. My advice is to avoid used drives like the plague. Same advice for SSDs.


I've had great luck with used enterprise drives. But then again, I run them in RAID and everything is backed up to a second RAID array. Because I don't trust any storage, new or old.


----------



## qubit (Aug 6, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> I've had great luck with used enterprise drives. But then again, I run them in RAID and everything is backed up to a second RAID array. Because I don't trust any storage, new or old.


Ok great they worked for you. And yeah, never trust any storage device new or old and have it backed up and raided, indeed.

I have to confess that my backup regime isn't where I want it, but so far it's prevented any serious data loss as my needs are quite simple. I'll hopefully be able to improve it this year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

CHIA was never worth the effort. It's likely to die the same death as most of the rest of pop-up cryptocoins..


----------



## HD64G (Aug 6, 2021)

Greediness is logical as most people's major principles are sadly the easy money and the "have fun" way-of-life. So, as companies do the same with the people that own them, simple people do the same with whatever they can.


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Chia farming can reportedly ruin a 512GB SSD in 40 days
> 
> 
> To recap, Chia uses a 'proof of space and time' model instead of 'proof of work' (Bitcoin) or 'proof of stake' (Etherium 2.0), which essentially means farmers---it...
> ...


Hard disk =/ SSD. The topic was on hard disks which are used very minimally in Chia farming, not the SSDs which see the actual abuse when plotting.
I've about 100TB of storage quartered off for Chia plots (don't worry, I didn't buy anything extra for Chia and this hardware would be on anyway, so it's not e-waste) and even with my hardware being practically free I still only get a few cents after electricity, and where I live electricity is cheap. In other countries even with free hardware there's no way to turn a profit.
That is, if XCH stays at the same value right now.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 6, 2021)

Was it ever worth it for anyone other than hdd/ssd manufacturers?


----------



## Metroid (Aug 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> CHIA was never worth the effort. It's likely to die the same death as most of the rest of pop-up cryptocoins..


And is coming, this is the last pump before hehell, people will regret for years why they have not sold while it was high for this last time.

Make no mistake trolls, is not only chia, most coins will crash as much as 99%, just like 2014 and 2018.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 7, 2021)

All I know is that the irrational exuberance of mining generally is as bad as the old gold rushes of old.

Legions of destroyed hard disks, video cards and more, all chasing the dream of getting rich fast


----------



## trog100 (Aug 7, 2021)

Metroid said:


> And is coming, this is the last pump before hehell, people will regret for years why they have not sold while it was high for this last time.
> 
> Make no mistake trolls, is not only chia, most coins will crash as much as 99%, just like 2014 and 2018.



i hodled through the 2018 crash and am now well and truly in profit.. take a less negative viewpoint and you might see a different picture.. not as a crypto troll like you wants to.. he he..

trog


----------



## Metroid (Aug 7, 2021)

trog100 said:


> i hodled through the 2018 crash and am now well and truly in profit.. take a less negative viewpoint and you might see a different picture.. not as a crypto troll like you wants to.. he he..
> 
> trog


If you think you are a winner then that is what is important, in my view compared to me you did poorly but yes I'm sure you have done lot better than many that bought at top and then sold at bottom and there were many, anyway time is precious, while you gained maybe 1x, I in the meantime gained more than 50x, buying and selling and vice versa, my case was different than you, in 2018 i sold my eth at around 1200 and bought at 100 usd and now I sold 70% at 1500 usd and I still have 30% and will sell at 5k and trust me I will buy eth below 500 usd, my prediction is 100 - 300 flash crash and 500 usd as normal and stay there for the next 3 to 4 years at best before it goes up again but like you said you are in profit and happy and that is good.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 7, 2021)

HDD  on chia will be dead when they out


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 9, 2021)

All I know is the profligate waste of expensive hard disks that are worthless after having them thrashed with 20x their design workload

Server disks can tolerate more drive writes but there are limits 

Go look at Crystal Disk Reports which does show drive writes etc


----------



## kayjay010101 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is the profligate waste of expensive hard disks that are worthless after having them thrashed with 20x their design workload
> 
> Server disks can tolerate more drive writes but there are limits
> 
> Go look at Crystal Disk Reports which does show drive writes etc


You really gotta stop saying hard disks when you're talking about SSDs.


----------



## Blue4130 (Aug 10, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> All I know is the profligate waste of expensive hard disks that are worthless after having them thrashed with 20x their design workload
> 
> Server disks can tolerate more drive writes but there are limits
> 
> Go look at Crystal Disk Reports which does show drive writes etc


The hard drives barely get touched, it's the ssd's that get hammered. 

If chia dies before years end, I'd fully jump on the used hard drives, they should all have less than 6 months of power on time with minimal writes. 

SSD's on the other hand....


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 10, 2021)

Metroid said:


> And is coming, this is the last pump before hehell, people will regret for years why they have not sold while it was high for this last time.
> 
> Make no mistake trolls, is not only chia, most coins will crash as much as 99%, just like 2014 and 2018.


But.... HODL!


----------



## Sandbo (Aug 17, 2021)

Chia is a scam, totally not worth it. It kills SSDs like nothing else and took all the harddrives in the market of all sizes.
Nothing is going to the moon except the harddisk and SSD price. Forget about Bram he's too late to the game.

PS: Chia farm size = 96 TB, +16 TB monthly.


----------

